# Seats in C5 allroad



## BanklesMcGee (Dec 27, 2007)

Greetings! Search didn’t come up with the info I was looking for so here is a new thread. 

I picked up an 03 Allroad with an auto a few months back, but just picked up an 01 A6 with a manual to do the swap. When I picked up the a6, I noticed it has sport seats which I would love to put in the Allroad, but the passenger seat in the A6 has the memory function where the passenger side of my Allroad does not. 

If I swap the seats will the motors still operate on the passenger side? How hard is it to intergrate the memory function on the passenger side? 

Thanks in advance.


----------

